# Aggieland Invitational Episode III



## Studio Civic

Well my friends......It is time to get this train going. I talked to many of yall in Nashville. Everyone says they want to do it again.......So being a fan of huge parties and car audio...here we go......


Date: June 6th and 7th
Location: Mobile Toys Inc
909 University Dr e
College Station TX 77840
Preliminary Judging List: Nick Wingate, Dale Fontenot, James Feltenberger, Tommy Casey, Tim Goudy, Scott Buwalda, Fred Lynch, and John Sketoe

Those are the Details......so far. As more become available we will post them.


----------



## win1

I will try and make this one


----------



## sirbOOm

Chances are I will have a system to get ridiculed by then!


----------



## onebadmonte

Dang, already!


----------



## pocket5s

That's called good planning


----------



## KP

Its a long way off but if I am available I will help judge MECA.


----------



## iasca judge

Bring it on! It's going to be a party


----------



## SouthSyde

Its the ****ing Catalina Wine Mixer!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Boats and Hoes


----------



## jsketoe

Gonna be fun times.


----------



## quality_sound

Well ****...guess I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Audience

Missed the last one for my brothers wedding so I'll definitely try to make this one


----------



## matdotcom2000

Every year its right around or on my wifes bday soooo I better get to beggin... And save up for those mannnny Bday presents.


----------



## truckerfte

matdotcom2000 said:


> And save up for those mannnny Bday presents.



You are doing it wrong. One present.....with mannnny karats.


----------



## tijuana_no

I will plan to be there


----------



## barracuda777

Damned! Missed the last one for work and work matters so I'll definitely go to this one. No matter what happens!


----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


> Damned! Missed the last one for work and work matters so I'll definitely go to this one. No matter what happens!


Heard that before! Post some pics of your new build and maybe I'll believe ya!


----------



## barracuda777

SouthSyde said:


> Heard that before! Post some pics of your new build and maybe I'll believe ya!


You hurt my feelings dude...:bigcry::bigcry::bigcry:

Ok. I will open a build log just for you


----------



## pjc

I'm right down the road and I've managed to not make it to the first two. I'm starting my install early next year and hoping to be at this one.


----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


> You hurt my feelings dude...:bigcry::bigcry::bigcry:
> 
> Ok. I will open a build log just for you


:snacks:


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Oh boo, I'll be at work.


----------



## SouthSyde

Gomer Pilot said:


> Oh boo, I'll be at work.


Call in vacation 6 months in advance... It will be worth it!


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Well, we put our vacation in in November for the next year so that ship has sailed, but I may be able to work something out. Have to wait and see. I'll have to come up with something for the wife and kids to do too if I'm able to make it.


----------



## SouthSyde

Gomer Pilot said:


> Well, we put our vacation in in November for the next year so that ship has sailed, but I may be able to work something out. Have to wait and see. I'll have to come up with something for the wife and kids to do too if I'm able to make it.


Not too far from there is the Blue Bell factory... mmmmm


----------



## matdotcom2000

I am already in the lab cooking up some goooooods..... hahahahahahahaha.... I cant wait for next years meet...


----------



## ssmith100

I'm coming back !!! Got pillars now so we'll see if I can move up a little.

Shane


----------



## gckless

Really hopin I can make it out to this one. Was really impressed with Mobile Toys' installs I seen at Heat Wave.


----------



## MXCRAZY123

I'll be there for sure Chris!


----------



## SouthSyde

dikun19 said:


> Thanks ,,, I will try it


What are you trying?


----------



## SHAGGS

SouthSyde said:


> What are you trying?


He's just a spammer/troll. He has almost 30 posts in two days, all similar to that one.


----------



## SouthSyde

SHAGGS said:


> He's just a spammer/troll. He has almost 30 posts in two days, all similar to that one.


Trolls?!?!?!? :mean::blush::blush::worried::mean:


----------



## The Performer

Me and the misses outta make it again. May have some improvements to her TC in order...


----------



## SQHemi

Great to see this is happening again. Definitely won't be missing it this year.


----------



## benzc230

Following close behind.


----------



## narvarr

I'll be there, hopefully the Mini will be ready by then.


----------



## onebadmonte

Any thoughts on when pre-registration will open?


----------



## basher8621

Ill be there to hang out. Won't be competing this year.


----------



## CluttsCustoms

I am a definite maybe! May actually have a build started by then.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQHemi said:


> Great to see this is happening again. Definitely won't be missing it this year.





benzc230 said:


> Following close behind.


----------



## Studio Civic

OK.....here are the Details my friends....

Once again we will be holding the best Sound Quality competition in the grand Ol' USA!

We want all of you guys to come down and take part in a couple day of fun.......Heat.....sound quality.......awesome rides......and various other things i can not mention on a public forum (i.e. see pictures from last year)

Event Date: June 6th and 7th

Location: Mobile Toys INC
909 University Dr e
College Station TX 77840

Sanctioning bodies: USACI and IASCA Triple Point Events

Judges:
Dale Fontenot
James Feltenberger
Nick Wingate
Tommy Casey
Fred Lynch
Tim Goudy
John Sketoe
Steve Lasher


Money Round: 30 Cars judged by 8 of the top judges from the past....present and future..... Payout will be $5000 dollars....That's right...5K in cash paid out over the top 10 Places. This will be one seat judging, using IASCA sound rules. Music will be picked by the judges! All entries will be judged by all 8 judges....we will drop the high & low score, averaging the rest. The entry with the highest score wins.

Entry Fees will be as Follows:

Money Round: $75
USACI: $50
IASCA: $50

We will be providing food and drinks for all competitors on Saturday..........

This will be the best sound quality show of the year and to boot....we will have a huge sale with massive discounts for all DIYMA members.......(btw..if you need something before the event just call us at the store and we will hook you up)!

Call Us At Mobile Toys INC to register

979-268-6066


----------



## ScionTRG

I'm all signed up... I'm ready to come out have a good time and hopefully place higher this year...


----------



## vietjdmboi

cant wait for this


----------



## SoundQ SVT

If it wasn't a 15 hour drive each way (plus stops)...
If it wasn't the weekend before Slamology...
I would consider going to this show. 

Back in the day (2001-2005) I would have been there just like I was at shows in WV, GA, FL, and elsewhere for the big ones. But that was then. This is now. I know I would enjoy this event if I went, but I am staying close to home for all my events now except for Finals.


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundQ SVT said:


> If it wasn't a 15 hour drive each way (plus stops)...
> If it wasn't the weekend before Slamology...
> I would consider going to this show.
> 
> Back in the day (2001-2005) I would have been there just like I was at shows in WV, GA, FL, and elsewhere for the big ones. But that was then. This is now. I know I would enjoy this event if I went, but I am staying close to home for all my events now except for Finals.


Its definately funner than SBN Bob...


----------



## SoundJunkie

Time for me to register, the car is just about finished. Can't wait for the show this year!


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Time for me to register, the car is just about finished. Can't wait for the show this year!


Thats what you said last year... 

Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Last year at show time I had a trunk full of deadener, hu installed and half the wiring run...lol. It actually makes hi-fi like noises now.


----------



## basher8621

Ill believe your coming when you actually show up.


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Last year at show time I had a trunk full of deadener, hu installed and half the wiring run...lol. It actually makes hi-fi like noises now.


High Fiber noises?


----------



## SouthSyde

Bump for the effin Catalina Wine Mixer!!!


----------



## ScionTRG

Has anyone signed up yet?


----------



## SouthSyde

Ok, so talked to Chris today and just wanted to remind everyone that the money rd is first come first serve, and its only fair to post up who has signed up and how many spots are left. So here is the list:

1) Chad Bui
2) Erik Hansen
3) John Roberts
4) Dean Elzy
5) Rick Philips
6) John Cosby
7) Rick Paul
8) Matt Riviera
9) Steve Head
10) Steve Hester

We will update more as more sign up... Dont miss out!!


----------



## ScionTRG

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, so talked to Chris today and just wanted to remind everyone that the money rd is first come first serve, and its only fair to post up who has signed up and how many spots are left. So here is the list:
> 
> 1) Chad Bui
> 2) Erik Hansen
> 3) John Roberts
> 4) Dean Elzy
> 5) Rick Philips
> 6) John Crosby
> 7) Rick Paul
> 8) Matt Riviera
> 9) Steve Head
> 10) Steve Hester
> 
> We will update more as more sign up... Dont miss out!!


Cosby... Not Crosby... There's no R....


----------



## SouthSyde

ScionTRG said:


> Cosby... Not Crosby... There's no R....


Potato, Potahto... 

Tomato, Tomahto..


----------



## SouthSyde

1) Chad Bui
2) Erik Hansen
3) John Roberts
4) Dean Elzy
5) Rick Philips
6) John Cosby
7) Rick Paul
8) Matt Riviera
9) Steve Head
10) Steve Hester
11) John Ridenour


----------



## SouthSyde

1) Chad Bui
2) Erik Hansen
3) John Roberts
4) Dean Elzy
5) Rick Philips
6) John Cosby
7) Rick Paul
8) Matt Riviera
9) Steve Head
10) Steve Hester
11) John Ridenour
12) Harold Jones
13) Ron Baker
14) Shiv
15) Shane Smith


----------



## Bnixon

Well I missed last year due to wife having baby the day before the event. So I will be there this year. It will be great to see you guys again!

Finally got my 6to8 in the SRT so will be picking your brain for tuning tips Chad!


----------



## SouthSyde

Bnixon said:


> Well I missed last year due to wife having baby the day before the event. So I will be there this year. It will be great to see you guys again!
> 
> Finally got my 6to8 in the SRT so will be picking your brain for tuning tips Chad!


Sure thing bud! Be sure to come early before the alcohol kicks in!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome Juan to the Money Round!

1) Chad Bui
2) Erik Hansen
3) John Roberts
4) Dean Elzy
5) Rick Philips
6) John Cosby
7) Rick Paul
8) Matt Riviera
9) Steve Head
10) Steve Hester
11) John Ridenour
12) Harold Jones
13) Ron Baker
14) Shiv
15) Shane Smith
16) Juan Maldonado


----------



## SouthSyde

Robert in the da effin house!!!

1) Chad Bui
2) Erik Hansen
3) John Roberts
4) Dean Elzy
5) Rick Philips
6) John Cosby
7) Rick Paul
8) Matt Riviera
9) Steve Head
10) Steve Hester
11) John Ridenour
12) Harold Jones
13) Ron Baker
14) Shiv
15) Shane Smith
16) Juan Maldonado
17) Robert McIntosh


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok Boys and Girls....Here is the "up to the minute" list of Competitors

The Aggieland Invitational Competitors 2015

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
Lou Le
Adam Pate
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado

It is filling up fast!!!!!


----------



## HTX

Cant compete as I just bought a car and slowly buying equipment , however I would love to attend and listen and meet some good people


----------



## matdotcom2000

SouthSyde said:


> High Fiber noises?



He means alternator wine


----------



## SoundJunkie

matdotcom2000 said:


> He means alternator wine


Who farted?


----------



## barracuda777

I want to see you guys for MR but not able to contact Chris. I leave a message on Face, hope he see it soon or this one here on DIYMA
I cannot contact him by phone, I don´t know why


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok Boys and Girls....Here is the "up to the minute" list of Competitors

The Aggieland Invitational Competitors 2015

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
Lou Le
Adam Pate
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover

It is filling up fast!!!!!


----------



## ScionTRG

Looks like this is going to be a fun show!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok Boys and Girls....Here is the "up to the minute" list of Competitors

The Aggieland Invitational Competitors 2015

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
Lou Le
Adam Pate
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal

It is filling up fast!!!!! Only one spot remains!


----------



## barracuda777

And last one is Ricardo Rangel


----------



## SouthSyde

Team Mexico in the House!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

This show is going to be a blast! I haven't seen some of these guys in 3 or 4 years!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok Boys and Girls....Here is the Final list of Competitors

The Aggieland Invitational Competitors 2015

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head

Well that sets the table boys and girls!
Good luck to all.....and let the games begin!


----------



## thehatedguy

Who is that last name on the list? Haven't seen that guy in forver!

And Mike Mineo isn't coming to dominate?


----------



## SoundJunkie

thehatedguy said:


> Who is that last name on the list? Haven't seen that guy in forver!
> 
> And Mike Mineo isn't coming to dominate?


Mr. Nutz himself

Ohhhh....you went there...lol


----------



## Studio Civic

I will believe it when i see him.........lol


----------



## SouthSyde

May the odds be ever in your favor....


----------



## "that boy asad"

I might come out this year


----------



## rangel_ldi

SouthSyde said:


> Team Mexico in the House!!!!


See you there guys, Im really excited to meet you all.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Wish I could make it guys, but alas, work sucks. Finally got things to where I would feel comfortable getting judged too although more changes next week should make it even better.


----------



## SouthSyde

rangel_ldi said:


> See you there guys, Im really excited to meet you all.


Perhaps name tag is in order??


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah I went there...lol.

I though the holy master of car audio would have made a point to come to this...would have been easy pickings for someone who is as good as he thinks he is.




SoundJunkie said:


> Mr. Nutz himself
> 
> Ohhhh....you went there...lol





Studio Civic said:


> I will believe it when i see him.........lol


----------



## basher8621

LOL.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah I went there...lol.
> 
> I though the holy master of car audio would have made a point to come to this...would have been easy pickings for someone who is as good as he thinks he is.


His Holiness has became somewhat of the Lochness Monster these days... Working lots, but stacking paper though!! Dont blame him.. Butttt he will be debuting something special veryyy soon..  Hopefully at this show!! You heard that here first..


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah I heard it was stacking dough. I am glad for him with the new career. Wonder what he is bringing out this time around...knowing Steve it will be over the top in a few ways.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah I heard it was stacking dough. I am glad for him with the new career. Wonder what he is bringing out this time around...knowing Steve it will be over the top in a few ways.


It will be an old school build with fiberglass out the WAZOO! Like in the hay days of Audionutz! 


LOL...


----------



## thehatedguy

Fazza and fiberglass....nnnnnooooo.


----------



## onebadmonte

Wow registration for the money round filled up fast.  Will be interesting for sure. Good luck to all.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> Fazza and fiberglass....nnnnnooooo.


Well, the latest rendition of the civic and big meat had a total of like 2 oz of fiberglass.. 

He must have hit his head in PA school or sumthin.. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde

onebadmonte said:


> Wow registration for the money round filled up fast.  Will be interesting for sure. Good luck to all.


Looks to be a good one Hugo!


----------



## vietjdmboi

Wahoo! Just signed up for the iasca class on Saturday.


----------



## SouthSyde

its getting clossssseeeeerrrrrrr....


----------



## quality_sound

I'm going to be TDY from Mid April to Late May in San Antonio. I don't know if I'll even be able to throw something terrible together before the show to embarass myself with.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I'm going to be TDY from Mid April to Late May in San Antonio. I don't know if I'll even be able to throw something terrible together before the show to embarass myself with.


LMK anything I can help ya with Paul...


----------



## onebadmonte

quality_sound said:


> I'm going to be TDY from Mid April to Late May in San Antonio. I don't know if I'll even be able to throw something terrible together before the show to embarass myself with.





SouthSyde said:


> LMK anything I can help ya with Paul...


Same here LMK if i can help.


----------



## SouthSyde

onebadmonte said:


> Same here LMK if i can help.


SA in da house!!!


----------



## quality_sound

Thanks Chad and Hugo. I may take some stuff down there with me and see what I can do in my spare time.


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be at this show. Not in the money round, but for the other two orgs. IASCA and USACi.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Nice! Looks to be a great reunion event.


----------



## barracuda777

Unfortunately one of the Mexican team caravan partner and good friend, just had yesterday a robbery of big part of his audio equipment.

We are encouraging and helping to rearm his car and hopefully he can jpin us.
If not, possibly accompany us another fellow from Monterrey ...

Sooooo, come on Pipe, you can do it!


----------



## SoundJunkie

That's bad news Christophe, sorry to hear it. I hope that he gets it back together in time and can make the trip.


----------



## barracuda777

Well, great news!

He is going back harder than never


----------



## pjc

Really good chance I'll be working on Saturday. So looks like I will be coming by on Sunday only.


----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


> Well, great news!
> 
> He is going back harder than never


That is awesome news!


----------



## Studio Civic

Bumping this to the top yo!!!!!!!!

Getting closer.....two months out!!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Can't wait!! Catalina Wine Mixer


----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## Studio Civic

The Aggieland Invitational Competitors 2015 (Money Round/USACI/IASCA)

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate

Anyone who is coming to compete or just hang and display.....add your name to the list!


----------



## quality_sound

I'll be there (unless my schedule changes) but I don't think I'll have my system done by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar


----------



## onebadmonte

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos


----------



## vietjdmboi

do competitors have be there early? I have a triathlon event in austin around 7am the same day.


----------



## quality_sound

Just early enough to get your sheet filled out and your spot set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless

Really wanted to make it, but a trip to Okinawa trumps it. Definitely next year.


----------



## SouthSyde

vietjdmboi said:


> do competitors have be there early? I have a triathlon event in austin around 7am the same day.


I say screw the triathlon, not often you get to listen to sooo many good cars in one spot and not have to drive 20 hrs. But thats just me.. 



quality_sound said:


> Just early enough to get your sheet filled out and your spot set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant wait to kick it again Paul! 



gckless said:


> Really wanted to make it, but a trip to Okinawa trumps it. Definitely next year.


Thats too bad man, perhaps next year...


----------



## mediumroast

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do


----------



## basher8621

Really looking forward to this event!


----------



## SouthSyde

YES!!!!! I cannot wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## narvarr

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do
Narvarr Gordon


----------



## Studio Civic

Heck Yeah! This will be Epic! Gonna be a Blast!

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do
Narvarr Gordon
Matt Hall


----------



## Studio Civic

Remember Guys and Gals.......Food is going to be catered on Saturday for all competitors! Of course there will be lots of Iced Tea, Water........and Adult beverages (if you are of legal age.....Chad that counts you out....lol)! 

Judges List

Nick Wingate
Dale Fontenot
James Feltenberger
Tim Goudy
John Sketoe
Steve Lasher
Tommy Casey
and a special guest judge we are working on (Chad get to work!).


----------



## Studio Civic

The list Grows!!!! We are gonna have one heck of a Party!

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do
Narvarr Gordon
Matt Hall
Dave Hayes
Daniel Greenwood


----------



## vietjdmboi

HOLY MOLY! what a list!


----------



## SouthSyde

I think a few more heavy hitters that are not on the list will also be coming...


----------



## pyropoptrt

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do
Narvarr Gordon
Matt Hall
Dave Hayes
Daniel Greenwood
Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)


----------



## SouthSyde

Audionutz in da house!


----------



## The Performer

Thanks for adding us to list boss man, hopefully the TC will be back soon so I can finish upgrades.


----------



## shibbydevil

Matthew Rivera
Chris Lewis
Shiv Naimpally
Rick Phillips
James Halter
John Cosby
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Eric Hansen
Dean Elzy
Jim Rogers
Robert Mcintosh
Matt Thomas
Ron Baker
John Roberts
Chad Bui
Juan Maldanado
Scott Welch
Larry NG
Mark Eldridge
Christophe Bedel
Rick Paul
John Ridenhour
Harold Jones
James Risenhoover
Felipe Namen
Leonardo leal
Ricardo Rangel
Mike Wirth
Steve Head
Lou Le
Chris Pate X3
Samantha Pate
Nick Wingate (on display)
Nene Mendoza
Mike Johnson
Mimi Provazek
Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
John Sketoe (on display)
Steve Lasher (on display)
Hieu Nguyen
Adam Pate
Paul Vina
Brian Garret
Khanh Nguyen
Ruperto Aguilar 
Hugo Ramos
Trung Do
Narvarr Gordon
Matt Hall
Dave Hayes
Daniel Greenwood
Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)
Ryan Smith


----------



## Bnixon

It is going to be a great event. Can't wait to see you guys again after missing last year 

Matthew Rivera

Chris Lewis

Shiv Naimpally

Rick Phillips

James Halter

John Cosby

Steve Hester

Shane Smith

Eric Hansen

Dean Elzy

Jim Rogers

Robert Mcintosh

Matt Thomas

Ron Baker

John Roberts

Chad Bui

Juan Maldanado

Scott Welch

Larry NG

Mark Eldridge

Christophe Bedel

Rick Paul

John Ridenhour

Harold Jones

James Risenhoover

Felipe Namen

Leonardo leal

Ricardo Rangel

Mike Wirth

Steve Head

Lou Le

Chris Pate X3

Samantha Pate

Nick Wingate (on display)

Nene Mendoza

Mike Johnson

Mimi Provazek

Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek

John Sketoe (on display)

Steve Lasher (on display)

Hieu Nguyen

Adam Pate

Paul Vina

Brian Garret

Khanh Nguyen

Ruperto Aguilar 

Hugo Ramos

Trung Do

Narvarr Gordon

Matt Hall

Dave Hayes

Daniel Greenwood

Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)

Ryan Smith
Robert Gremillion
Brandon Nixon


----------



## basher8621

56 names on that list. That is awesome.


----------



## SouthSyde

umm. the catalina wine mixer!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Matthew Rivera

Chris Lewis

Shiv Naimpally

Rick Phillips

James Halter

John Cosby

Steve Hester

Shane Smith

Eric Hansen

Dean Elzy

Jim Rogers

Robert Mcintosh

Matt Thomas

Ron Baker

John Roberts

Chad Bui

Juan Maldanado

Scott Welch

Larry NG

Mark Eldridge

Christophe Bedel

Rick Paul

John Ridenhour

Harold Jones

James Risenhoover

Felipe Namen

Leonardo leal

Ricardo Rangel

Mike Wirth

Steve Head

Lou Le

Chris Pate X3

Samantha Pate

Nick Wingate (on display)

Nene Mendoza

Mike Johnson

Mimi Provazek

Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek

John Sketoe (on display)

Steve Lasher (on display)

Hieu Nguyen

Adam Pate

Paul Vina

Brian Garret

Khanh Nguyen

Ruperto Aguilar 

Hugo Ramos

Trung Do

Narvarr Gordon

Matt Hall

Dave Hayes

Daniel Greenwood

Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)

Ryan Smith
Robert Gremillion
Brandon Nixon

Russ (Octave)


----------



## SouthSyde

Bnixon said:


> It is going to be a great event. Can't wait to see you guys again after missing last year
> 
> Matthew Rivera
> 
> Chris Lewis
> 
> Shiv Naimpally
> 
> Rick Phillips
> 
> James Halter
> 
> John Cosby
> 
> Steve Hester
> 
> Shane Smith
> 
> Eric Hansen
> 
> Dean Elzy
> 
> Jim Rogers
> 
> Robert Mcintosh
> 
> Matt Thomas
> 
> Ron Baker
> 
> John Roberts
> 
> Chad Bui
> 
> Juan Maldanado
> 
> Scott Welch
> 
> Larry NG
> 
> Mark Eldridge
> 
> Christophe Bedel
> 
> Rick Paul
> 
> John Ridenhour
> 
> Harold Jones
> 
> James Risenhoover
> 
> Felipe Namen
> 
> Leonardo leal
> 
> Ricardo Rangel
> 
> Mike Wirth
> 
> Steve Head
> 
> Lou Le
> 
> Chris Pate X3
> 
> Samantha Pate
> 
> Nick Wingate (on display)
> 
> Nene Mendoza
> 
> Mike Johnson
> 
> Mimi Provazek
> 
> Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek
> 
> John Sketoe (on display)
> 
> Steve Lasher (on display)
> 
> Hieu Nguyen
> 
> Adam Pate
> 
> Paul Vina
> 
> Brian Garret
> 
> Khanh Nguyen
> 
> Ruperto Aguilar
> 
> Hugo Ramos
> 
> Trung Do
> 
> Narvarr Gordon
> 
> Matt Hall
> 
> Dave Hayes
> 
> Daniel Greenwood
> 
> Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)
> 
> Ryan Smith
> Robert Gremillion
> Brandon Nixon


Welcome aboard Brandon! Be nice to see ya again!


----------



## SouthSyde

1 month bump!!!!


----------



## The Performer

Can't wait! Who's all coming down early and what's the plans?


----------



## SouthSyde

The Performer said:


> Can't wait! Who's all coming down early and what's the plans?


Coming in early Friday get wasted, help do some fine tuning for the boyz, get moarrr wasted.

Saturday, get wasted, eat breakfast, hand out eargazms, listen to cars, get moarrr wasted.

Sunday change out liver...


----------



## The Performer

SouthSyde said:


> Coming in early Friday get wasted, help do some fine tuning for the boyz, get moarrr wasted.
> 
> Saturday, get wasted, eat breakfast, hand out eargazms, listen to cars, get moarrr wasted.
> 
> Sunday change out liver...


Hellz yes, might have to join in on some of that Chad.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

If anyone who intends to compete in the money round on Sunday intends to use either a computer, USB drive, or high res streaming please let me know today. I need to get an accurate count and so our judging staff is prepared with proper software/hardware. 

Thank you!

Nick Wingate Jr.


----------



## ScionTRG

I plan on using a victrola... Can you handle that???


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

I have been asked to clarify on the music we will be judging with on Sunday. All tracks/files will be 16/44.1 resolution. We will not be using any high res files. 

Hope that clears that up.


----------



## The Performer

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If anyone who intends to compete in the money round on Sunday intends to use either a computer, USB drive, or high res streaming please let me know today. I need to get an accurate count and so our judging staff is prepared with proper software/hardware.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Nick Wingate Jr.











Nick, will yall be catering to those of us using 8-tracks?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm tentative on this. Might have my system judged just to see where I stand, but since I've never competed I'm on the fence. System is in my siggy, but thinking about pulling one of the minidsp's, one of the subs, and the sub amp. That will leave me with two boner-inducing Italian twins supplying power and hopefully I'll be able to remedy a couple noise sources in the process. It is pretty tight with 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag under the front seats so plenty of opportunities to induce noise...while subtle...is still ripe for pointing out. If I do decide to compete what class would be best for my first time ever and with the system being run? And, I know a few of you guys but will nametags be used? Don't know too many people west of the MississippiAnd those I do know I haven't seen in YEARS so probably wouldn't even recognize them. What time is this starting on Saturday and what are the safe areas to lodge? What areas should be avoided at all costs?


----------



## basher8621

Saturday, usually 8am. There are a few places in University Dr and a hotel directly behind the shop. Anything close on university dr is good though, all in safe areas.


----------



## SouthSyde

few weeks out!!


----------



## barracuda777




----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


>


The Accord is sounding veryy good im assuming?


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be bowing out of this show. Due to storm damage at my home (flooding), I will need to get that sorted out instead. We are expecting another 4-5" of rain this week, so I am not out of the woods yet. 

Hope everyone has a great show. It is really looking up. If I can, I might borrow a car and come out there for the show. We will see.


----------



## SoundJunkie




----------



## Bnixon

SQ Audi said:


> I will be bowing out of this show. Due to storm damage at my home (flooding), I will need to get that sorted out instead. We are expecting another 4-5" of rain this week, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great show. It is really looking up. If I can, I might borrow a car and come out there for the show. We will see.



Man hate to hear that! Is there any way we can help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape

Never been to one of these but it's close to me .... would a DIYMA newbie maybe have a chance to sit in a car/hear a good SQ system or two if he showed up Saturday as a 'spectator'? Ya know, just to get an idea of what great is supposed to sound like.


----------



## ScionTRG

Plenty of cars to listen to...Bring your favorite music and your ears...


----------



## pocket5s

Don't be afraid to ask. Seriously. Probably won't be a person there that won't give a demo. 

Most everyone knows everyone else or isn't more than 2 people connected so if you don't see someone near a car, they'll find them for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

pocket5s said:


> Don't be afraid to ask. Seriously. Probably won't be a person there that won't give a demo.
> 
> Most everyone knows everyone else or isn't more than 2 people connected so if you don't see someone near a car, they'll find them for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## The Performer

That's the reason I enjoy this event, nothing but nice people. If anyone has any questions about places in town or anything let me know, I used to work @ mobile toys and live in town. Both me and the wife will be there again this year looking forward to see everyone!


----------



## FordEscape

Thanks for the welcoming invites, hope to make it up there to look and listen on Saturday.


----------



## basher8621

A week and a half out, is everyone ready?


----------



## The Performer

basher8621 said:


> A week and a half out, is everyone ready?


The misses is not looking forward to washing her car...


----------



## SQ Audi

I will not be there. We just can't make the date work for us. I hope each of you who have talked to me can make it to the Tulsa show. I won't mention the show here, since this is Chris' thread. All that are attending this show, you will be hard pressed to find the kind of quality that will attend this show. The cars, the people, the judges, quality and class! I hate to miss this show twice in a row, but I know you guys will have a great time!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I will not be there. We just can't make the date work for us. I hope each of you who have talked to me can make it to the Tulsa show. I won't mention the show here, since this is Chris' thread. All that are attending this show, you will be hard pressed to find the kind of quality that will attend this show. The cars, the people, the judges, quality and class! I hate to miss this show twice in a row, but I know you guys will have a great time!


Umm... You just did?


----------



## Buckyibf

Matthew Rivera

Chris Lewis

Shiv Naimpally

Rick Phillips

James Halter

John Cosby

Steve Hester

Shane Smith

Eric Hansen

Dean Elzy

Jim Rogers

Robert Mcintosh

Matt Thomas

Ron Baker

John Roberts

Chad Bui

Juan Maldanado

Scott Welch

Larry NG

Mark Eldridge

Christophe Bedel

Rick Paul

John Ridenhour

Harold Jones

James Risenhoover

Felipe Namen

Leonardo leal

Ricardo Rangel

Mike Wirth

Steve Head

Lou Le

Chris Pate X3

Samantha Pate

Nick Wingate (on display)

Nene Mendoza

Mike Johnson

Mimi Provazek

Chris Mcfly Magicman Provazek

John Sketoe (on display)

Steve Lasher (on display)

Hieu Nguyen

Adam Pate

Paul Vina

Brian Garret

Khanh Nguyen

Ruperto Aguilar 

Hugo Ramos

Trung Do

Narvarr Gordon

Matt Hall

Dave Hayes

Daniel Greenwood

Lee Chavers (attending, not competing)

Ryan Smith
Robert Gremillion
Brandon Nixon

Ian Frausto
Tommy McClure


----------



## SouthSyde

1 week bump!


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings All!

Chris Pate has asked me to take the time and put up on the site the list of music tracks we will be using to judge the money round on Sunday of next weekend. This is a final listing and the judging staff has been talking to each other for about a month commenting on what to use and why. Some of these tracks you will know, some you may not, one of them I guarantee you will not be able to obtain. I got it from a friend who works for CBS. 

Here you go folks!

1) Hey Nineteen
Steely Dan
2) Launch of the Endeavor
Telarc Live from the Kennedy Space Center
3) Slap Bass Solo
Vital Techtones
4) Concerto in D after Vivaldi BWV 596 Allegro
Johann Sebastian Bach 
5) San Diego
Peter White
6) Ode To Billie Joe
Patricia Barber
7) The Man I love
Ben Webster
8) Another Brick in the Wall
Pink Floyd
9) Stairway to Heaven 
( live from the Kennedy Center)
Heart
10) No Sanctuary Here
Chris Jones
11) The Footstomper
Harry James
12) KODO drums
Sheffield Labs Demo
13) Fever 
Elvis Presley
14) Every Mornin
Keb Mo
15) Down in the Hole
John Campbell
16) Tell Me Your Lies
Terry Evans
17) God Moves On The Water
Chris Jones

Each Judge will Choose two or three tracks to judge each car by. Those tracks will be used by each judge for every car judged on Sunday. I have mine chosen. I have listened to 9 cars with pretty good systems with the music I chose and none of them performed well at all. Whoever wins this next Sunday is gonna earn it!! Good Luck to all of you!

Nick Wingate


----------



## benzc230

Oh no, one of the big excitements about the money round was the unknown. oh well, I guess we have some work to do. See you next weekend. 

Hey Nick,
do you know if there's a listening guide for the 2014 USACI comp cd?


----------



## basher8621

We will likely be using the CD that was used at finals last year to judge USACi. But don't quote me, Tim Goudy has final say.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Oh got my finishing touches happening now.... man oh man can't wait to see you guys this year... I have been to this every year since there was no one besides me, chad, Eric, Chris and some friends (and some good bbq)... this year looks to be epic.... I hope I can keep up .... this is one great way to start off my season... woooot!!!! Let's go!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

So far so good, of course that can all change in 5 minutes.


----------



## iasca judge

Looking forward to this one! T minus 5 days and counting.


----------



## benzc230

Will there be an MECA event included. I did not see a event posted on the MECA website.


----------



## yeldak99

I think I may try to make it out here and meet some of you guys. I used to go to the NC meets when I lived in VA. 



SoundJunkie said:


> So far so good, of course that can all change in 5 minutes.



I hope it stays good. I don't know if my swamp of a backyard can handle anymore rain.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

If I am baby free I am down! it will be my first car audio show ever! looking forward to meeting you guys in person! Hope I can make it.


----------



## basher8621

Hope you can make it. There will be some really great cars to listen to/look at.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

In response to Benzc230 on the USACi CD there isn't a stage map per day or a detailed explanation of the use of the tracks on the CD. 

Each song was chosen because they could be used to judge any aspect of the rule book. Be it timbre, imaging, depth, etc....

It's not to say that a judge(s) preference doesn't come into play, it most certainly will. 

If I was going to be competing in USACi on Saturday I would pay close attention to the Harry James tracks, the KODO drums and Claire Marlo. If those work extremely well in your system, you've got a very good chance of placing in the top three in your class. 

Hope this helps!

Nick Wingate


----------



## quality_sound

I'm not sure I'll be there this year. With my daughter moving in and a bone stock "system" in my WRX there's not a hugely compelling reason to make the drive this year. I'm still undecided though since it's ALWAYS a good time.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I wussed out last year for similar reasons and really regret it. I would say come and join the fun!


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> I'm not sure I'll be there this year. With my daughter moving in and a bone stock "system" in my WRX there's not a hugely compelling reason to make the drive this year. I'm still undecided though since it's ALWAYS a good time.


Paul, you and I are in the same boat right now, but I don't have as far to drive as you so, I understand your stance.


----------



## basher8621

benzc230 said:


> Will there be an MECA event included. I did not see a event posted on the MECA website.


I've heard someone is working on it.


----------



## Buckyibf

Where is everyone staying at Hotel/Motel??


----------



## basher8621

Hilton


----------



## SouthSyde

yeldak99 said:


> I think I may try to make it out here and meet some of you guys. I used to go to the NC meets when I lived in VA.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it stays good. I don't know if my swamp of a backyard can handle anymore rain.


Sweet! Hope you can make it... Guess you used to goto Jason's meets? Good people there!




ZombieHunter85 said:


> If I am baby free I am down! it will be my first car audio show ever! looking forward to meeting you guys in person! Hope I can make it.


Just look for me, Ill have on either a Focal or Arc Audio shirt with my name on it. Perhaps Ill get some name tags so everyone know who is who lol



quality_sound said:


> I'm not sure I'll be there this year. With my daughter moving in and a bone stock "system" in my WRX there's not a hugely compelling reason to make the drive this year. I'm still undecided though since it's ALWAYS a good time.


Damnit Paul!  Hope you can make it.. If not you will be missed my friend... Would a giant bottle of vodka sway ya?


----------



## quality_sound

I'm not really a drinker but I appreciate the sentiment.  We'll see.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I'm not really a drinker but I appreciate the sentiment.  We'll see.


Thats not what you said to Mr. Shiner lol


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Thats not what you said to Mr. Shiner lol


That was ONE BEER, not an entire bottle of vodka... LMAO


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> That was ONE BEER, not an entire bottle of vodka... LMAO


Ill gladly help ya!


----------



## The Performer

I may or may not be wearing a bath towel poncho... 

http://i.imgur.com/8ihHk45.jpg

Just kidding, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## quality_sound

I'll go if someone wants to install my horns and midbass drivers for me. My motivation is lacking and I'd much prefer to pay a professional. lol


----------



## xxx_busa

I was hoping to make it to.... "Trailer Princess Sunday" - Texas Style....................... but will have to pass... boohoo


----------



## basher8621

quality_sound said:


> I'll go if someone wants to install my horns and midbass drivers for me. My motivation is lacking and I'd much prefer to pay a professional. lol


Chad's got you.


----------



## onebadmonte

quality_sound said:


> I'll go if someone wants to install my horns and midbass drivers for me. My motivation is lacking and I'd much prefer to pay a professional. lol


I haz sawzall and hammer.


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> I'll go if someone wants to install my horns and midbass drivers for me. My motivation is lacking and I'd much prefer to pay a professional. lol


I can bring Duct tape and Velcro...handful of screws and lamp cord. We will get you hooked up!!!


----------



## quality_sound

You guys are killin me. lol


----------



## iasca judge

So who is ready to start this party!?!? Southsyde probably has started already lol, but who else is ready. 

Safe travels everyone! see you there!


----------



## quality_sound

I'm pretty sure Chad started last weekend


----------



## MoparMike

I'll be headed up. New ride and nothing to show but looking forwarded to seeing what everyone else has brought.


----------



## TadCat

It's only 3 hours away, might as well see what it's all about


----------



## Studio Civic

Aggieland Invitational Money Round Results

Matt Thomas 214.33
Mark Eldridge 214.17
Chad Bui 211.67
John Cosby 211.33
John Roberts 208
Erik Hansen 207.67
Leonardo Leal 204.17
Harold Jones 204
Scott Welch 200.5
James Risenhoover 198.18
Larry NG 195.5
Dan Greenwood 190
Robert Mcintosh 188.33
Rick Paul 184.5
Jim Rogers 184
Chris Lewis 183.5
Ron Baker 183
Matt Rivera 182.66
Dean Elzey 179.66
Steve Hester 179.17
Shane Smith 176.83
Christophe Badel 176
Shiv Naimpally 174.33
Felipe Namen 153.66
Ricardo Rangel 151.16


----------



## Studio Civic

Aggieland Invitational Usaci SQ results

Rookie 1Q
Shiv Naimbally-169
Mark Heatley-129

Amateur 1Q
John Cosby-210
Ricardo Rangel-207
Larry Ng-194
Shane Smith-188
Juan Maldonalo-188
Felipe Namen-185
Matthew Rivera-185
Dean Elzey-184
Hugo Ramos-165
Robert McIntosh-162

Amateur 1SQ+
James Risenhoover-380
Leonardo Leal-372

Pro 1Q
Chad Bui-252
Matthew Thomas-251
Harold Jones-247
Eric Hansen-240
Rick Paul-237
Ron Baker-237
Scott Welch-227
Steve Hester-215
Daniel Greenwood-215
Felipe Namen-205
Jim Rogers-204
Ricardo Rengel-202
Chris Lewis-193

Pro 2Q
Matthew Thomas-232
Ron Baker-220

Pro 2SQ+
John Roberts-231

Expert 1SQ+
Chris Pate

Expert 2SQ+
Chris Pate

Best of Show Chad Bui


----------



## Studio Civic

Aggieland Invitational IASCA SQ Results

Rookie
Mimi Probazek-232
Shiv Naimbally-219
Mark Heatley-217
Ian Frausto-192

Amateur
James Risenhoover-249
Shane Smith-231
Robert McIntosh-219
Leonardo Leal-218
Dean Elzey-206
Matthew Rivera-198
Juan Maldonaldo-191

Pro/AM
Larry NG-214

Pro
Scott Welch-224
Chad Bui-217
Ron Baker-216
Harold Jones-213
Steve Hester-213
Daniel Greenwood-209
Chris Lewis-209
Matthew Thomas-208
Felipe Namen-205
Jim Rogers-205
Ricardo Rangel-203
Erik Hansen-203
Rick Paul-200

Ultimate
Matthew Thomas-251
Ron Baker-231
Harold Jones-229

Expert
Mark Eldridge-224

Expert Solo
Mark Eldridge-242

IQC Amateur
James Risenhoover-200

Best of Show Matt Thomas


----------



## Studio Civic

I would like to thank everyone who attended, competed and helped us put this event on. I would like to extend special thanks to JL Audio, Stinger, Alpine, Mosconi, Illusion Audio, and Focal. Without you all and our sponsors we would not be able to put this event on for all of you. To everyone who traveled great distance...whether near or far please be safe traveling home.


----------



## snaimpally

Studio Civic said:


> I would like to thank everyone who attended, competed and helped us put this event on. I would like to extend special thanks to JL Audio, Stinger, Alpine, Mosconi, Illusion Audio, and Focal. Without you all and our sponsors we would not be able to put this event on for all of you. To everyone who traveled great distance...whether near or far please be safe traveling home.


Great show as always. Thanks to Chris and his staff at Mobile Toys for putting it all together. The quality of the entrants is unbelievable.


----------



## 2DEEP2

Wish I could have made it down for the show.
No pics?


----------



## SoundJunkie

It was a ton of fun, great to see old friends and make new ones! No more shots for Chad at 7AM, lessons learned.

I saw a bunch of cameras out there both days....if you have pics post them up!!


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> It was a ton of fun, great to see old friends and make new ones! No more shots for Chad at 7AM, lessons learned.
> 
> I saw a bunch of cameras out there both days....if you have pics post them up!!


----------



## ssmith100

It was a great event as always. Great to see new friends from last year and make new ones this year. 

I think Chad drinking at 7:00 was actually very entertaining. 
He still needs to put a ring on it.

The thing Chad and I need to make sure is that Christy Hester isn't allowed in the cars anymore. She's got bad mojo. :laugh::laugh:

Shane


----------



## basher8621

She broke two cars didn't she?


----------



## quality_sound

basher8621 said:


> She broke two cars didn't she?


Still better than Ally's track record though. LMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SoundJunkie

basher8621 said:


> She broke two cars didn't she?


She got into both Shane's and Chad's, both broke.

Bad juju.....I parked my car realllllly far away on Sunday!


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Still better than Ally's track record though. LMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Whats the record Paul?


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Whats the record Paul?


I think she's at 4 or 5.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

quality_sound said:


> I think she's at 4 or 5.


She's just plain fun to pick on and be the butt of jokes at her expenseI need to get her in mine now that I'm playing with the big boys now. If mine didn't cave while playing Dream Theater and D12 WAY TOO LOUD on the way to NC this last time it's safe to say it's "Ally proof" as well

Anyway, sorry I couldn't make it. I spent my whole vacation fishing. Truth be told I added up what the trip was going to cost me for two nights in a motel and two tanks of gas and just couldn't justify it at this point in time. Hopefully next year I'll have the kinks worked out of my system and will attend my first comp swinging! My typical tune has been described as having a laid back and detailed top end with somewhat of a fat bottom end. I'm not saying what I put in my doors to get them dead as a door nail but it was laying around from a punted project so in it went:laugh:


----------



## Studio Civic

I want to Say thank you to all who attended, judged and competed at our event. It has been a pleasure putting this on for the last 4 years....(first year it was not called the aggieland invitational). This was a great year and I feel like we should end it on a high note. It has been fun building this with all of you, and i appreciate you all. I will see yall at a show somewhere.


----------



## ScionTRG

Studio Civic said:


> I want to Say thank you to all who attended, judged and competed at our event. It has been a pleasure putting this on for the last 4 years....(first year it was not called the aggieland invitational). This was a great year and I feel like we should end it on a high note. It has been fun building this with all of you, and i appreciate you all. I will see yall at a show somewhere.


Thank you for putting on such a wonderful show... I appreciate all the hard work that went into putting this show on and all the time the judges took off from their lives to come out and do what they do... I feel like I was one of a small handful of people that really had a good time at this show this weekend. I didn't get get to listen to a lot of cars this weekend, but I did give a few demos and got some good feedback. 
I look forward to seeing more cars, listening to music, and hanging out with my car audio family at the next show....


----------



## onebadmonte

Welcome to another episode of the worst show coverage.  I had a blast. I got to see friends, put faces to names and make new friends and still I left not meeting everyone. :| Shame on me, time to work on my people skills.  First and formost a big thanks to all those who worked extra hard to make this happen. Thank you. Another big thanks to our most gracious host, Mr. Pate/Mobile Toys.



Here is his latest shop demo rig.




A nice little sub stage in the suburban.



Here is the amp rack the Mobile Toys whipped up for the suburban.




Lastly the custom dash of this SQ suburban.




Here are some of the first cars at the show



Here is Larry's MB making the long haul from Cali.



This is a layout of Larry's system. Larry is all about headroom.



Larry is now sporting a trio of Hybrid Audio 12" subs.



This was found in a late model suburban. Wanna guess the sub stage in this ride?



Yup 12 w7 subs powered by SoundStream amps. 



Oh, and the Reference amps for the mids and highs in that crazy suburban.



Up next was Erik's plain Kia with a not so plain trunk.



Here is an artsy angle shot of Erik's trunk install



This is what the inside of the Kia looks like.



Another visitor from across state lines was John Sketoe and his black vette



This vette packed a punch.



It had the sounds to back it up too.



John brought out his clean F-150



Nice and tidey power distribution under the hood of the F-150



John's F-150 carried some sweet sounds in the doors



The F-150 also packed a bed full of power



Please correct me if I get this wrong. This is Harold's Mazda 3 also making the long journey across state lines.



In the cargo area and impressive stash of EssQue goodness.



A Caddy basking in the sun.



The Caddy's trunk install stayed true to it's Dolla Billz theme.



Returning for a second year in a row all the way from Colorado, a very green Cobra.



Here is what I found in the Cobra's trunk.



This one made sounds like no other at the show and it was only idling out of the trailer. 



Here is Matt's slick Silverado



Simple a-pillar tweeter install in the Silverado



Equally simple kick panel housing an 8



Amps and processing of the Silverado covered in a weathered wood finish.



Matt's Silverado sported a custom console for and iPad and housed a 12" sub.



Up next is Shane's sexy Lexus coupe



The Lexus was under going a turbo and fuel system upgrade which is why pics were provided of what the truck should look like. 



Here is a pic of the current turbo setup. Soon to be replaced with a bigger turbo. 



This is what the inside of the Lexus looked like.



A Cherokee from Mexico sported this in the cargo area.



The dash in the Cherokee sported upfiring tweeters



Shiv made it from Austin. In his 3 series BMW this.


----------



## onebadmonte

Another ride from Mexico, this very red Audi S3 hatchback.



Out back in the Audi I saw this:



On the other end of the hatch area this:



The Audi packed custom a pillars. My index finger photo bombed the shoot. 



Another competitor made the journey from Mexico is this clean family hauling Jetta



In the a pillars and doors of this Jetta Audiofrog.



The subs in the Jetta, also Audiofrog.



Dean also brought his BMW from Austin. Here is what the beamer held in the trunk.



In the kicks, 8s.



Here is a shot of the clean doors in Dean's BMW



Again, correct me if I'm wrong. Matt brought his Tundra from Houston. Here is a shot of the 10f in the dash and focal tweeter in the a pillar.



In the kicks of the Tundra, Dynaudio woofers.



In the back of the Tundra, a rack of Arc amps.



I wrap up coverage with 2 black Chargers.

Robert from Oklahoma



and Scott from California



It was great seeing you all, dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## SQram

Thanks for putting up the pictures!

Any more details on the grey Silverado? Looks like very clean install and similar to mine, curious what's behind the grills. =)


----------



## onebadmonte

SQram said:


> Thanks for putting up the pictures!
> 
> Any more details on the grey Silverado? Looks like very clean install and similar to mine, curious what's behind the grills. =)


I think focal be tweeters and illusion carbon 8s in the kicks.


----------



## pocket5s

SQram said:


> Thanks for putting up the pictures!
> 
> Any more details on the grey Silverado? Looks like very clean install and similar to mine, curious what's behind the grills. =)


If I recall correctly the 8 in the kick is an illusion audio carbon 8 and the tweeter is a focal Be.


----------



## SouthSyde

Its funny how some people like to run their mouths that weren't even there. Thats just plain ignorant to me... 

But hey, that's just me...

Just sayin....


----------



## pocket5s

SouthSyde said:


> Its funny how some people like to run their mouths that weren't even there. Thats just plain ignorant to me...
> 
> But hey, that's just me...
> 
> Just sayin....


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZombieHunter85

pulling my hair out wishing I could have made it!!!!! love the swangerz on that caddy straight houston style.


----------



## TallTexan

Lot of Mosconi and Illusion Audio love in those pics. I'll have to go back and count, but it was like every other amp pic was Masconi.

Due to work related activities I'm now really sorry I didn't make the relatively short drive from Katy.


----------



## onebadmonte

Just to let everyone know, there were more cars at this show than what i have pictures for. Sorry i didnt get them all, I'm just a slacker that way. Plus I enjoy standing around not doing anything.


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Its funny how some people like to run their mouths that weren't even there. Thats just plain ignorant to me...
> 
> But hey, that's just me...
> 
> Just sayin....



I didn't see anyone saying anything. Or did I miss something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DEEP2

onebadmonte said:


> Just to let everyone know, there were more cars at this show than what i have pictures for. Sorry i didnt get them all, I'm just a slacker that way. Plus I enjoy standing around not doing anything.


Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

quality_sound said:


> I didn't see anyone saying anything. Or did I miss something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see anything either unless he was referring to the talk about people breaking cars? Either way, I wouldn't ever poke fun at someone without knowing them personally and have spent time chatting with them in person to get to know their sense of humor. Things that rub some people the wrong way don't even phase others. Life is so much better when you just go with the flow and not let things "grind your gears"Cheers to good health and low blood pressureAs for the Mosconi observation, they do kick serious ass. Seems like just about everyone is running the AS and ZERO series amps. LOVE my duo of One series ampsBig power in a small package


----------



## pocket5s

quality_sound said:


> I didn't see anyone saying anything. Or did I miss something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It all got worked out, so not overly important. 

On to next year's show


----------



## quality_sound

pocket5s said:


> It all got worked out, so not overly important.
> 
> On to next year's show


Thanks Robert. I got the info from someone that was there. Sounds like some miscommunication or something taken the wrong way, but like you said, it's all sorted out now. 

Still bummed I couldn't make it. My wife wanted to go just to hang out with the whole OK crew. lol


----------



## barracuda777

Just come back from a couple of days off.

I want to thanks Chris Pate for a fenomenal event, also Chad cause I know you put a big part of you in this event.
I didn´t knew iced tea had this secondary effect Chad...

Thanks for all judges involved in the process, feedback was great and learned some serious tips, a never ending learning story like caraudio is.

It was a great pleasure to see old friends and to meet new ones and just can´t wait for the next Aggieland 2016 show.
Thanks again to all of you guys!


----------



## LaserSVT

I look at these pictures and then decide I really don't want anyone to see my 20 year old truck with everything in stock locations. LOL

Some really nice systems in here.


----------



## SouthSyde

LaserSVT said:


> I look at these pictures and then decide I really don't want anyone to see my 20 year old truck with everything in stock locations. LOL
> 
> Some really nice systems in here.


No worries, mine is all go and no show too lol


----------



## ErinH

does anyone here know how to get a hold of Larry Ng? I have a question for him...


----------



## SouthSyde

ErinH said:


> does anyone here know how to get a hold of Larry Ng? I have a question for him...


benzc230 on here Erin...


----------



## gckless

Wow, missed a great show! Recognize a few of those vehicles from Heatwave last year. Hope to see them again!


----------

